# Twonky for Mac - Audio Streaming Works!



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

Hi all,

With the help of our good friends "machavez00" and "boilerjt", I've gotten MP3 streaming to work from my Power Mac G5 running TwonkyMedia 4.3 to my HR20-700.

Here are a few 'release notes':

1) There is a plugin for TwonkyMedia required. It basically converts MP3 files to "LPCM" format, which is the only format the HR20 understands.

2) I have compiled the package for both PowerPC Macintoshes (G5 and below) and Intel-based Macintoshes. I only have PowerPC Macs, so I could only test that part, but if someone with an Intel Mac could try it, I'd love to know if it works.

3) I have only tested on Mac OS X 10.4, but it should be backwards compatible to at least 10.3, if not earlier.

4) This does NOT support AAC files yet. Not sure if it will, at least without changes from TwonkyMedia. MP3's only!

*HOW TO INSTALL*
*===========*

 Make sure you are logged into your Mac as the same user who installed TwonkyMedia.
 Download the file below (cgilame-macosx.zip)
 From the Finder, click on the Go menu and then choose "Go To Folder...". Enter '/usr/local/mediaserver/cgi-bin/'. (See attached images pic1.jpg and pic2.jpg)
 Drop the "cgilame-macosx.zip" file into this directory. 
 Double click "cgilame-macosx.zip" to expand it.
 Delete "cgilame-macosx.zip".
 Restart TwonkyMedia.
 Try streaming your MP3 files on the HR20!

Please, if you use this and it works, let me know.

If you're interested in the source code to the "cgi-lame" module, it's posted in the thread "Twonky Mac 4.3: still no audio". This source code will almost certainly be useful to the Linux crowd as well.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

:icon_band First, thanks for getting a :bowdown: Mac fix. Second, it looks like Eyeconnect is the:kickbutt: loser. I will send Elgato an e-mail and let them know and will report what their response is.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Has anybody found a solution yet for m4a files yet? Unfortunately I convert everything over to that format instead of mp3. Thanks.


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

Good work dmurphy!


----------



## redfiver (Nov 18, 2006)

I installed, but all of my music is showing up with an X next to it on the HR20 and I can't play any of them. I must have done something wrong with the sharing settings?


----------



## macmantis (Aug 19, 2006)

I got it to work this afternoon. Thanks dmurphy. I lose the audio if I change channels. I will look into some more.

Later
MacMantis


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

DCSholtis said:


> Has anybody found a solution yet for m4a files yet? Unfortunately I convert everything over to that format instead of mp3. Thanks.


Unfortunately, not yet. I've been running around a bit today, but I need to reach out to the Twonky developers to see if there's a solution.

IF they can pass me m4a files, AND they can somehow masquerade them to the HR20 as MP3 files, I can make this work.

The first part is easy on my part -- I've already written a "cgi-m4a" converter. It's the getting-the-HR20-to-recognize-it-as-valid part that's hard.

--DM


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

redfiver said:


> I installed, but all of my music is showing up with an X next to it on the HR20 and I can't play any of them. I must have done something wrong with the sharing settings?


My guess is that your install is fine, but that your music is in AAC (a/k/a m4a) format.

If you go into iTunes, and go to the View menu, pick "View Options". Turn on the option for "Kind". (see pic3.jpg attached)

If the Kind is listed as "MPEG audio file", it should work.
If the Kind is listed as "AAC audio file", it won't work. (see pic4.jpg attached)

My music is split about 50/50 between mp3 and m4a files; only the mp3 files play at this time.

Hey, it's a start!


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

macmantis said:


> I got it to work this afternoon. Thanks dmurphy. I lose the audio if I change channels. I will look into some more.


Cool beans, glad it works!

For those of you who have it working: Can you please report both the type of Macintosh you have (i.e. iMac Intel, Mac Mini G4, etc.) as well as what version of the OS? (10.4.9 for example)

As I said, I'm PowerPC-only at this point - I want to know if anyone's actually tested the Intel side of things.

Thanks!


----------



## redfiver (Nov 18, 2006)

dmurphy said:


> My guess is that your install is fine, but that your music is in AAC (a/k/a m4a) format.
> 
> If you go into iTunes, and go to the View menu, pick "View Options". Turn on the option for "Kind". (see pic3.jpg attached)
> 
> ...


yeah, that's not it. About 98% of my music is MP3, which is why i thought it was some type of sharing setup. I'm running 10.4.9 on a MacBookPro.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

dmurphy said:


> Cool beans, glad it works!
> 
> For those of you who have it working: Can you please report both the type of Macintosh you have (i.e. iMac Intel, Mac Mini G4, etc.) as well as what version of the OS? (10.4.9 for example)
> 
> ...


Mirror door Dual 1.25 Ghz Power Mac, 10.4.9


----------



## macmantis (Aug 19, 2006)

dmurphy,

I am using a PowerPC Mac Mini.

MacMantis


----------



## spoonman (Feb 21, 2007)

Works with my intel mac. Thank you! 

Update: 
One issue I am having is some of my mp3's play slow.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Have you tried working on EyeConnect?


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

I just posted this in the original thread, but obviously this is a better place for it:

I installed cgilame-macosx and restarted Twonky, but I don't get any audio and the files are x'd-out. 

mac:~ bob$ ls -al /usr/local/mediaserver/cgi-bin
total 264
drwxr-xr-x 6 bob bob 204 May 20 11:38 .
drwxr-xr-x 14 bob bob 476 May 20 11:51 ..
-rw-r--r-- 1 bob bob 6148 May 20 11:38 .DS_Store
-rwxr-xr-x 1 bob bob 121040 Apr 11 05:46 cgi-jpegscale
drwxr-xr-x 5 bob bob 170 May 20 11:37 cgilame-macosx
-rw-r--r-- 1 bob bob 175 Apr 4 09:58 jpeg-jpeg.desc
mac:~ bob$ ls -al /usr/local/mediaserver/cgi-bin/cgilame-macosx
total 1688
drwxr-xr-x 5 bob bob 170 May 20 11:37 .
drwxr-xr-x 6 bob bob 204 May 20 11:38 ..
-rwxr-xr-x 1 bob bob 34744 May 19 01:33 cgi-lame
-rwxr-xr-x 1 bob bob 821808 May 19 01:11 lame
-rw-r--r-- 1 bob bob 130 May 19 01:11 mp3-lpcm.desc

Any ideas as to what I am missing? My music is all in .mp3 format.

I see that the HR20 menu has an entry for videos. Hopefully this will be coming soon.

-----

Fixed: See post #17


----------



## spoonman (Feb 21, 2007)

machavez00 said:


> Have you tried working on EyeConnect?


I have. Works great for photos not so great for audio...


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

I moved the contents of /usr/local/mediaserver/cgi-bin/cgilame-macosx up one directory to /usr/local/mediaserver/cgi-bin and now it works for playing audio files. 

:icon_bb:


----------



## byron (Nov 15, 2004)

seems to work... but not 100% of the time.... some tracks play EXTREMELY slow (almost like you were playing a record and you put a slight amount of pressure on the center to cause it to spin much more slowly). also, some tracks just won't play at all and throw up a unable to access error. the files that cause these errors are just basic MP3 files. I thought at first it may just not like VBR, but that doesn't seem to be the case. are there any file length/special character restrictions that anyone is aware of? i have some long long filenames with parenthesis and such in the name...?


----------



## spoonman (Feb 21, 2007)

byron said:


> seems to work... but not 100% of the time.... some tracks play EXTREMELY slow (almost like you were playing a record and you put a slight amount of pressure on the center to cause it to spin much more slowly). also, some tracks just won't play at all and throw up a unable to access error. the files that cause these errors are just basic MP3 files. I thought at first it may just not like VBR, but that doesn't seem to be the case. are there any file length/special character restrictions that anyone is aware of? i have some long long filenames with parenthesis and such in the name...?


I have seen both of these issues as well


----------



## boilerjt (Jan 12, 2007)

byron said:


> seems to work... but not 100% of the time.... some tracks play EXTREMELY slow (almost like you were playing a record and you put a slight amount of pressure on the center to cause it to spin much more slowly). also, some tracks just won't play at all and throw up a unable to access error. the files that cause these errors are just basic MP3 files. I thought at first it may just not like VBR, but that doesn't seem to be the case. are there any file length/special character restrictions that anyone is aware of? i have some long long filenames with parenthesis and such in the name...?


On my Ubuntu linux box, I have seen a few "Unable To Access" errors and I isolated what I have seen to specific characters in file paths. The character that was causing my problems was the "&" character. I has a directory called "Metallica S&M" and all of the songs in this directory would get the "Unable To Access". After I got rid of the "&" and rebuilt the Twonky database, all was well. I also had a file called "Joker & the Thief.mp3" that caused the same problem. Try eliminated the parenthesis and see it this works.

I have not seen any slow playback, though and I have a mixture of CBR and VBR with various bitrates.


----------



## byron (Nov 15, 2004)

boilerjt said:


> On my Ubuntu linux box, I have seen a few "Unable To Access" errors and I isolated what I have seen to specific characters in file paths. The character that was causing my problems was the "&" character. I has a directory called "Metallica S&M" and all of the songs in this directory would get the "Unable To Access". After I got rid of the "&" and rebuilt the Twonky database, all was well. I also had a file called "Joker & the Thief.mp3" that caused the same problem. Try eliminated the parenthesis and see it this works.
> 
> I have not seen any slow playback, though and I have a mixture of CBR and VBR with various bitrates.


ugh... i was on the fence with Twonky and if thats the case i'm definitely not forking over the cash for a license.. i'll just uninstall it and use my airport express for streaming tunes to the home theater.


----------



## boilerjt (Jan 12, 2007)

byron said:


> ugh... i was on the fence with Twonky and if thats the case i'm definitely not forking over the cash for a license.. i'll just uninstall it and use my airport express for streaming tunes to the home theater.


I feel your pain... I have an Audiotron that is working perfectly fine accessing music on my linux Samba shares and I'm waiting for my Twonky trial to end before deciding to pay. I'm just trying to get things working and getting ready for when video streaming is enabled.


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

boilerjt said:


> On my Ubuntu linux box, I have seen a few "Unable To Access" errors and I isolated what I have seen to specific characters in file paths. The character that was causing my problems was the "&" character. I has a directory called "Metallica S&M" and all of the songs in this directory would get the "Unable To Access". After I got rid of the "&" and rebuilt the Twonky database, all was well. I also had a file called "Joker & the Thief.mp3" that caused the same problem. Try eliminated the parenthesis and see it this works.
> 
> I have not seen any slow playback, though and I have a mixture of CBR and VBR with various bitrates.


That does appear to be part of the issue - I think the code is very wonky when it comes to filename processing.

I make no guarantees about the cleanliness of the Twonky code - I'm just happy we have lame processing the files now.


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

spoonman said:


> Works with my intel mac. Thank you!
> 
> Update:
> One issue I am having is some of my mp3's play slow.


Glad to hear it works on the Intel Mac!

As for the MP3-playing-slow problem; do you mean that it takes a long time to start, or is the audio distorted?


----------



## boilerjt (Jan 12, 2007)

dmurphy said:


> That does appear to be part of the issue - I think the code is very wonky when it comes to filename processing.
> 
> I make no guarantees about the cleanliness of the Twonky code - I'm just happy we have lame processing the files now.


I did a little more digging and I am convinced that the cgi-lame source code they have posted is not the latest. Since the pre-compiled linux x86 cgi-lame binary they have actually works, the sleep(2000) line of code cannot be there. Twonky's compiled code for linux seems to be more stable than any code I compile with various sleep delays. Also, their code seems to start the song immediately (I cannot detect a sleep), but sometimes it will stall and create the zombie process (at least on my system.) I emailed Twonky asking them to post the most recent cgi-lame source. I am not counting on them posting it, but they might surprise me. This could give us a little more reference code and may help us with building more stable code.

You've got the most important part working so far


----------



## spoonman (Feb 21, 2007)

dmurphy said:


> Glad to hear it works on the Intel Mac!
> 
> As for the MP3-playing-slow problem; do you mean that it takes a long time to start, or is the audio distorted?


audio is distorted, but only on some mp3s


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

DCSholtis said:


> Has anybody found a solution yet for m4a files yet? Unfortunately I convert everything over to that format instead of mp3. Thanks.


I love my Apple TV.


----------



## spoonman (Feb 21, 2007)

Ed Campbell said:


> I love my Apple TV.


I may have to give in and get one....


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

spoonman said:


> I may have to give in and get one....


Yeah, me too. Especially since I have a bunch of video files that I know the HR20 is never likely to be able to play anyway.


----------



## redfiver (Nov 18, 2006)

LameLefty said:


> Yeah, me too. Especially since I have a bunch of video files that I know the HR20 is never likely to be able to play anyway.


but the AppleTV will only play video from iTunes. So, you're a bit limited there as well.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Ed Campbell said:


> I love my Apple TV.


Yeah I Know but Ive decided to avoid that for now. Don't need yet another piece of equipment around I wont use that often.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

redfiver said:


> but the AppleTV will only play video from iTunes. So, you're a bit limited there as well.


It will play pretty much any video that iTunes or QuickTime can play - since every machine in my house has iTunes and QT installed, that's not a problem. If the video is in a format QT doesn't understand, I have VisualHub to convert it to something that QT does understand. Works with basically any kind of file except DRM-poisoned ones.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

machavez00 said:


> :icon_band First, thanks for getting a :bowdown: Mac fix. Second, it looks like Eyeconnect is the:kickbutt: loser. I will send Elgato an e-mail and let them know and will report what their response is.


This is Elgato's support response to my ticket.

Eyeconnect loses

Ticket Details
Ticket ID: VPR-127593 Department: Escalated Tickets
Status: Open Priority: Critical
Created On: 19 May 2007 06:00 PM Last Update: 19 May 2007 06:00 PM
User System Configuration
Select Product: 
EyeTV/EyeHome/EyeConnect Software Version: 
Mac OS X System Software Version:

Conversation
Nicholas Freeman 
Posted On: 22 May 2007 07:57 PM
Michael,

The additional information you've provided may be useful.

I'm going to send this ticket to our engineers right now. Hopefully we can find ways to improve EyeConnect in this area.

Nick Freeman
Customer Support

Elgato Systems LLC

900 Kearny Street Suite 750 San Francisco CA 94133-5145
http://www.elgato.com - http://faq.elgato.com

For news, special offers and user tips, subscribe to our newsletter:
www.elgato.com/subscribeNews


----------



## rm226 (Nov 1, 2006)

boilerjt said:


> On my Ubuntu linux box, I have seen a few "Unable To Access" errors and I isolated what I have seen to specific characters in file paths. The character that was causing my problems was the "&" character. I has a directory called "Metallica S&M" and all of the songs in this directory would get the "Unable To Access". After I got rid of the "&" and rebuilt the Twonky database, all was well. I also had a file called "Joker & the Thief.mp3" that caused the same problem. Try eliminated the parenthesis and see it this works.
> 
> I have not seen any slow playback, though and I have a mixture of CBR and VBR with various bitrates.


I've had the same problem but how did you remove the "&" character. I edited the affected directory in Finder in the iTunes Music Directory but then it disappeared altogether from Twonky. When I changed it back it showed up again but still with the unable to access error.

Also the playlist i have in iTunes do not appear in twonky or on the HR20. Are you aware of any fixes for this?

Other that these two issues Twonky now works with my intel iMac.

Thanks to all for the great work.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Ok I have a question. I downloaded Twonky last night. Rebooted, following reboot I got a message saying security settings needed to be changed and asked if I wanted them fixed. I clicked yes and rebooted again as required. At no time did Twonky ever appear. What did I do wrong?!! Thanks.


----------



## redfiver (Nov 18, 2006)

LameLefty said:


> It will play pretty much any video that iTunes or QuickTime can play - since every machine in my house has iTunes and QT installed, that's not a problem. If the video is in a format QT doesn't understand, I have VisualHub to convert it to something that QT does understand. Works with basically any kind of file except DRM-poisoned ones.


oh! I thought it would only play iTunes movies, like purchased from iTunes. I haven't been able to find any information on the Apple site to say it plays QT format. Which is what has been holding me back from the AppleTV, as I'd want to be able to play my own movies via AppleTV


----------



## spoonman (Feb 21, 2007)

DCSholtis said:


> Ok I have a question. I downloaded Twonky last night. Rebooted, following reboot I got a message saying security settings needed to be changed and asked if I wanted them fixed. I clicked yes and rebooted again as required. At no time did Twonky ever appear. What did I do wrong?!! Thanks.


you need to go to http://127.0.0.1:9000


----------



## boilerjt (Jan 12, 2007)

rm226 said:


> I've had the same problem but how did you remove the "&" character. I edited the affected directory in Finder in the iTunes Music Directory but then it disappeared altogether from Twonky. When I changed it back it showed up again but still with the unable to access error.
> 
> Also the playlist i have in iTunes do not appear in twonky or on the HR20. Are you aware of any fixes for this?
> 
> ...


When a filename is changed, I have to rebuild the database. I do not access to my Twonky server right now, but there is a option somewhere on the web configuration for this.


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

My apologies to everyone for having seemingly disappeared ... but I promise I have a good reason!

My wife gave birth to our first son, Ryan Patrick Murphy, this past Thursday (5/24) at 2:56pm.

Birth weight was 6lbs, 11oz, and 21" length.

Both Mommy & Ryan are doing just great!! They're happy, healthy, and we came home from the hospital today.

... so if I'm around somewhat sporadically in the next few weeks, you know why. 

Our best to everyone!

-- Dennis, Stacy & Ryan


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

dmurphy said:


> My apologies to everyone for having seemingly disappeared ... but I promise I have a good reason!
> 
> My wife gave birth to our first son, Ryan Patrick Murphy, this past Thursday (5/24) at 2:56pm.
> 
> ...


Congratulations bro!!


----------



## boilerjt (Jan 12, 2007)

dmurphy said:


> My apologies to everyone for having seemingly disappeared ... but I promise I have a good reason!
> 
> My wife gave birth to our first son, Ryan Patrick Murphy, this past Thursday (5/24) at 2:56pm.
> 
> ...


Congrats Dennis 

Made it back just in time for the new CE :hurah: When you have time, I may have come up with something that may benefit your Twonky Mac code. Take a look in my linux thread.


----------



## ejd (Aug 20, 2006)

redfiver said:


> I installed, but all of my music is showing up with an X next to it on the HR20 and I can't play any of them. I must have done something wrong with the sharing settings?


Almost all of mine show X also. A couple albums did work and what they had in common was they did not have the album artwork.

I removed the artwork from a couple of songs that had the X and they played when the artwork was removed.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Works here on my Intel MacBookPro. Thanks and congrats dmurphy!!


----------



## Drewg5 (Dec 15, 2006)

Thank you works great on my Intel-Mini, and seeing as it is a Mini I'm useing an Firewire drive for storage. 

Thanks again.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Anyone figure out how to get m4a or mp4s to play? Talking about the unprotected stuff.


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

DCSholtis said:


> Anyone figure out how to get m4a or mp4s to play? Talking about the unprotected stuff.


Not yet. I have a CGI plugin that will run them through an encoder, but the HR20 doesn't seem to pick up on the .m4a extension.

I've been a bit busy with the new kidlet in the house, but hopefully I'll have some time soon to really dig into this deeply.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Cool. Thanks and Happy Fathers Day.


----------



## bmwillett (Jan 24, 2007)

redfiver said:


> yeah, that's not it. About 98% of my music is MP3, which is why i thought it was some type of sharing setup. I'm running 10.4.9 on a MacBookPro.


I have been playing MP3s fine for quite some time now but ever since I got the 0x15c release and on, I get the same problem: a red X next to all the music files. This has been very buggy since day one even when it worked (songs wouldn't stop playing once you started them - network connection craps in and out every once in a while); plus videos have never worked. I finally gave up and bought a device that plays photos, music and video for $150. I had it setup in 20 minutes - it played music and photos with no problem right out of the box - took a little tweaking to get it to play videos but now everything seems to be working flawlessly. Just got tired of fighting with the HR20. Was using up too much of my time trying to get different things to work. Now I just copy what I want to play into my Twonky shared folders and watch it downstairs!


----------



## Drewg5 (Dec 15, 2006)

Does any one know if Twonky for OSx is still being supported? I just don't want to pay for something that may loose support soon, or hardly has any support.


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

Drewg5 said:


> Does any one know if Twonky for OSx is still being supported? I just don't want to pay for something that may loose support soon, or hardly has any support.


Best as I can tell, the TwonkyVision server is still supported.

As for the cgi-mp3 plugin, well, the source code is posted above, so you can always support yourself if the need arises. I got the 1st cut going, but that doesn't mean that a real programmer won't make it better!


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Drewg5 said:


> Does any one know if Twonky for OSx is still being supported? I just don't want to pay for something that may loose support soon, or hardly has any support.


The version 4.3 binary I use has a date of May 18 and the beta of version 4.4 is available for OS X, so it appears that they still supporting Mac users.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Had to delete and reload Twonky now all of a sudden it will not let me choose which folder points to my iTunes Library or Picture library. Just gives me my Hard Drive as a choice and once I click it no other folders show. Any Ideas?

Trying EyeConnect again. Got it all set up...HR20 recognizes the folders but just sits there and won't open them.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Elgato e-mailed me a preference file to use that created two log files. I sent them back to them and they are going to look at them to see if they fix the audio issues with EyeConnect. It won't be any time soon, though as they are working on PS3 support.


> Michael,
> 
> I can confirm that it's in the database, but right now our engineers are working on other features, like the support for PlayStation 3.
> 
> ...


BTW the headquarters is in Gemany, as is Twonky


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Has anyone been able to get into their Twonky configuration page?? Ive been trying to re-install Twonky but I cannot get it to scan for my music or picture files. I recognizes the HD but when I click nothing happens....No Searches or anything all it does do is give me a javascript error message down in the status bar. Im running the current 10.4.10 Mac OS. Thanks guy!!

Edit Im using the current Beta 5 which appears from reading the forum that there is some bugs in it much the same as I described. I.E. not scanning for folders. If anyone has a copy of 4.3 could you PM me? I just purchased a license thinking that maybe it was something I was doing and it would be alright so I reloaded it unsuccessfully. I should have thought about this before purchasing.


----------



## boilerjt (Jan 12, 2007)

DCSholtis said:


> Has anyone been able to get into their Twonky configuration page?? Ive been trying to re-install Twonky but I cannot get it to scan for my music or picture files. I recognizes the HD but when I click nothing happens....No Searches or anything all it does do is give me a javascript error message down in the status bar. Im running the current 10.4.10 Mac OS. Thanks guy!!
> 
> Edit Im using the current Beta 5 which appears from reading the forum that there is some bugs in it much the same as I described. I.E. not scanning for folders. If anyone has a copy of 4.3 could you PM me? I just purchased a license thinking that maybe it was something I was doing and it would be alright so I reloaded it unsuccessfully. I should have thought about this before purchasing.


Dan,

Try this link:

http://www.twonkyvision.com/Download/4.3/TwonkyMedia-X.pkg.zip

Thanks for the heads up. I won't be upgrading from my Twonky Linux 4.3 right away...


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

My recommendation is don't as I said if you try scanning for folders it shows your HD but it just sits. Will not even attempt to scan for my iTunes library file. Thanks for the URL!!

Back up and running. Thanks again!!


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Twonky version 4.4 (released version) is now available. I didn't see any upgrade information so just installed it over the old version and everything still works.


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

bobnielsen said:


> Twonky version 4.4 (released version) is now available. I didn't see any upgrade information so just installed it over the old version and everything still works.


Excellent! If it's out of beta I'll see if I can get AAC working ... I avoided the last few betas because I had heard of problems scanning the iTunes library; hope that's worked out!


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Version 4.4 is not working for me at all. It sees my network but wont open up any mp3 folders or picture folders. Won't go past the index on the HR20. Going back to 4.3.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Mods: This was a sticky thread and has been unstuck, please restick


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

machavez00 said:


> Mods: This was a sticky thread and has been unstuck, please restick


Just a quick update - I installed Twonky 4.4 and installed my cgi-aac and cgi-mp4 plugins, and neither work.

I'm going to do a Wireshark dump when I get some time and analyze the XML transactions - there - has - to be a way to do this! The problem is that the HR20 isn't allowing you to even recognize the AAC files as available .... if it did, I know that I can convert AAC to LPCM on the fly.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

dmurphy said:


> Just a quick update - I installed Twonky 4.4 and installed my cgi-aac and cgi-mp4 plugins, and neither work.
> 
> I'm going to do a Wireshark dump when I get some time and analyze the XML transactions - there - has - to be a way to do this! The problem is that the HR20 isn't allowing you to even recognize the AAC files as available .... if it did, I know that I can convert AAC to LPCM on the fly.


Is 4.4 working for you?? I can't get it working for me.


----------



## marlon1985 (Jul 7, 2007)

How do a create a media server in my Mac G5 to view my files inmy hr20? 
thanks


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

DCSholtis said:


> Is 4.4 working for you?? I can't get it working for me.


Twonky 4.4 and dmurphy's cgi-lame plugin are working fine for me with MP3 files and pictures on my Mac. My Ubuntu box hasn't been upgraded to the new version of Twonky yet.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

marlon1985 said:


> How do a create a media server in my Mac G5 to view my files inmy hr20?
> thanks


See the first post in this thread.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

do not down load Twonky 4.4, get 4.3 if you can. There seems to be issues with 4.4


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

machavez00 said:


> do not down load Twonky 4.4, get 4.3 if you can. There seems to be issues with 4.4


Big issues, just wanted to clarify it, I've already switched back to 4.3. See post #55 as boilerjt provided the link for me earlier to 4.3.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

DCSholtis said:


> Big issues, just wanted to clarify it, I've already switched back to 4.3. See post #55 as boilerjt provided the link for me earlier to 4.3.


What issues? Were you using the released version 4.4 or the beta? I installed 4.4 over 4.3 and it has been working fine for me.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

bobnielsen said:


> What issues? Were you using the released version 4.4 or the beta? I installed 4.4 over 4.3 and it has been working fine for me.


I was using version 4.4 could not get my mp3s or photos folders to open. Once I reverted back to 4.3 all was well. I had installed it over 4.3 as well


----------



## edo (Sep 10, 2007)

I've installed latest Twonky, I applied what's said bellow and my Hr20 doesn't see my iMac. I can see my other PC fine, I can see my pictures and my mp3s, but that's all I can do, no MAC at all on the computer selection on my hr20.. any idea?



dmurphy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> With the help of our good friends "machavez00" and "boilerjt", I've gotten MP3 streaming to work from my Power Mac G5 running TwonkyMedia 4.3 to my HR20-700.
> 
> ...


----------

